# Reel F/X Scarecrow/ Costume Ideas?



## Dous

Do you guys have any experience with it, and is it hard to put on? Also what can I wear to look like a scary scarecrow ie. not jeans or old shirts, but I can think of any other material! Thanks!


----------



## the dogman

*scarey scarecrow...*

this scarecrow - Scarecrow Reel F/X Prosthetic Costume Face Kits: Halloween Costumes

as for what to wear... a jumpsuit? a bit off the norm...
perhaps a straight jacket? or something of the sort?

idk...but if you use stuffing, use straw not hay... hay is itchy....


----------



## Ugly Joe

perhaps raffia would be a good substitute for straw or hay - it could also be attached more easily to the costume, to keep it from falling out/off all over the place.

Personally, I think scarecrow's are best when they have the old clothes on...the seriously beat up, weathered, faded clothes...holes in the shirt and pants...stuffing falling out...sagging, twisted, slumping clothing...

The older, more weathered the clothing, the better.

Perhaps you could wear thin, black skintight clothing beneath the costume, and then run the raffia / straw through holes in the old clothes...layering it a bit...and just make sure the holes in the costume are where the black under costume covers your skin, so it maintains the non-human aspect of the costume.

Just a thought.


----------



## Urshag

Well if you are going for a scary scarecrow and are a little intimidated by working with appliances, could I suggest this mask instead of a facial appliance?










at: Featured Creatures Creature Design Studio ...Making werewolves , vampires , zombies , mutants and all other things that go bump in the night

Or even better (and Cheaper) go to the craft store, buy some burlap and some rough brown twine. sew together a rounded end bag out of the burlap, and then sew a mouth with the twine so you end up with something like this:










or this:









Get some sisal rope and tie it around your neck or even better make a noose!

As for the rest of the costume it is always helpful to look at what others have done. I found this picture:










It seems to me you want to get a cheap pair of dark colored sweatpants, tear them up a bit, hot glue some sisal rope around the bottom cuff to make it look like it was tied there.

Then make a simple T-Tunic out of burlap, long enough to cover your knees. (instructions here How to Make a Quick-and-Dirty T-tunic | Order of the Golden Lion it's REALLY easy!)

Of course tear it up a bit and use some more sisal rope for a belt, and again hot glue some rope around the wrists to make it look like it was tied there. ( I recommend gluing it because if you just tie it they WILL come loose during the night and you'll constantly be pulling your sleeve back thru the rope and re-tying it.)

Some work gloves would serve well for your hands I think, or you could just "dirty up" your hands with some make up.

If you are going for scary I would avoid a hat.

I hope that helps!


----------



## sheepies666

I wore that applicance for halloween a couple years ago and didn't have any trouble with it. It goes on the same as any other applicance. 

As for what to wear...whatever you want, I guess. I went with the old jeans/plaid shirt/gloves and boots because they are so commonplace that it made the face that much more of a contrast and more frightening. 

For around the neck/wrists/ankles I used a set intended for the Wizard of Oz scarecrow that you tie on and looks like straw poking out. The set of 5 pieces cost me something like $4, so it was well worth it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dous

Good Ideas!

As far as putting the appliance mask on how hard is it to do, I have never done one before, do you think I can manage? I do like that mask Urshag a bit over my budget for costumes though!


----------



## sheepies666

Dous, have you ever put anything like this on before (or any other kind of latex appliance like horns, wounds, etc)? It's always pretty much the same process.


----------



## Dous

I did apply a cheapy one time just some tiny gun shot, but never anything to the face! So it shouldnt be too hard?


----------



## Urshag

I still think the burlap bag over the head to be the cheapest/easiest/scariest route, but that's just me.


----------



## sheepies666

Nope, it's not really hard at all. Same principal applies:
1. Figure out where it should go on your face. If you don't think you'll be able to line it up again, outline it using eyeliner for future reference.
2. Put black makeup around your eyes, mouth, etc (or other colors, but I found black works best for this appliance).
3. Apply spirit gum to ALL the edges of the appliance and the correspondind places that they will touch on your face. Any "low" spots that touch your face can be coated too. Make sure you get a good solid layer around areas that move or get wet, like your mouth! don't forget to put it on your face too, for a good seal. 
4. Wait for spirit gum to get good and tacky.
5. Apply the appliance, lining it up with your earlier markings. 
6. Press down all the edges and make sure they're adhereing. Try not to squirm much during this stage, or move your face a lot. This can loosen the bond before it really sets. 
7. Wait for it to set good. 
8. Use liquid latext to "feather" the edges and blend into your skin. Don't do this around your eyes, as amonia REALLY stings. 
9. Use talc powder to set and coat the latex.
10. Apply cream makeup to the edges and blend. 
11. Scare the [email protected] out of some kids


----------



## Dous

Thanks sheepies that really helps! 
Well Urshag I will see what I think of this at the store, or I might not like it after I purchase it then my next try will be the burlap!


----------



## Urshag

Hey np, the main thing is that YOU are happy with the final results! But do make sure you post some good pictures!


----------



## Ugly Joe

One thing I would like to mention when it comes to the burlap - before it's washed, it's constantly dropping dozens of tiny fibers...these could get in your eyes if you put it over your head. I recommend washing the burlap fabric first (gentle cycle).

If it's not going over your head, however, I wouldn't think it would be a worry...


----------



## Dous

Well I went out and bought the reel f/x scarecrow mask, but it dosent cover most of my face what can I do with the rest of my face, besides covering it with makeup! I may have to do this burlap thing!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

I dressed as a scarecrow last year and erected a 10ft cross which I stood up on and jumped down at the trick or treaters. The ones who got close anyway. Most just stood at the edge of the driveway and looked up not daring to move. It looked very cool. I wore a scarecrow mast with one of those cheap Friday the 13th jumpsuits that cost $5.00. I stuffed a little hay in the jumpsuit and coming out of the arms.

As for the appliance the very best advice I can give is to make sure and put on a LIGHT layer of adhesive and let it almost dry completely. If it is wet at all it will drive you crazy. Many people think the more you put on the better. Wrong! Get it nice and dry (tacky). Cover the empty areas with creepy cloth or black makeup.


----------



## Ugly Joe

Dous said:


> Well I went out and bought the reel f/x scarecrow mask, but it dosent cover most of my face what can I do with the rest of my face, besides covering it with makeup! I may have to do this burlap thing!


What parts of your face does, and does it not, cover?
If there's just some blank area between the upper part (like along your cheeks, or back by your temples), and the lower part, you can use makeup...perhaps you could spirit gum some raffia or burlap to your face in those spots, to try and blend it in with the prosthetic.


----------



## Nookie

*Latex Appliances....*

I wear them a lot... I have one on in my clown pix above. I also did the scarecrow a few years ago. I went to the fabric store and bought some burlap fabric, some different patches and attached them to some old pants. I also used the straw inside my sleeves, pant legs and collar.

I wear latex appliances a lot and if you'll be running and sweating, it's hard to keep it glued own. I am also have oily skin, which does not help. Just make sure your face is nice and clean before you apply, it will stick better.


I might have a picture, I will look for it.


----------



## Mindcrime

I'm going as a scarecrow this year, and I am using the burlap bag method. (I've never really subscribed to using a prefab mask, especially with so earthy a creature.)

#1. Wash the burlap first. Not only will this help to eliminate the tiny-fibers-in-the-eyes problem, but it will make the material more pliable and more ragged looking. Use the gentle cycle and line dry it. I also took the oopportunity to add a little detergent for darks to the wash water because the burlap looked new. This turned it a little greyer, kinda dingy looking.

#2. Next I took a generic blank mask and it to cut out eye holes. I also took a black marker and outlined the position the mask had inside the burlap. This mask will act as the base for your hood.

#3. I then secured strips of black, sheer fabric across the eyes of the generic mask. This will darken the eye holes so that you can still see out, but there aren't big white eyeballs staring out from the burlap.

#3. Position the burlap on the mask, lining up the eye holes and hot glue it in place. Depending on how big your piece of burlap is, you can slice it up the back and sew it back together for a snug fit. This will give the hood some facial definition, rather than just a potato sack over the head look.

#4. I added a wide straw hat to my costume, fraying the ends and roughing it up, with some straw glued to the inside brim to look like hair. 

#5. A scarecrow would never just wear Goodwill fodder. I think the plaid shirt and old dress pants look trite. So I made a simple tunic-style shirt from burlap, sewed sleeves on it, with a rope belt. The pants I made from a dyed wool blanket. This gives the clothes a rough, ragged look without looking like a hand-me-down monster.

#6. As a final touch I added gloves with long twigs lashed to the fingers. 

I also will be wearing 18" stilts, to make my presence more imposing.


----------



## Draven84

If you don't want to wear something over your head. Go with liquid latex and either cheese cloth, or really thin burlap (Which works best) Apply the latex, use a bald cap to cover your hair and apply latex and burlap over it. 

For the eyes and mouth burn the edges of the burlap then apply then black makeup around eyes and on eyelids.


----------

